

Show HN: Solon – Collaborative Jukebox Using YouTube, Vimeo and SoundCloud - Grexception
https://solon.rocks

======
Grexception
Hi there,

just this month we hit a point, at which we were confident enough to release
this and now we're even more confident, so we put it on HackerNews.

If you care about our techstack: the backend is built using rails, em-
websocket and postgres, while the Frontend relies on angular with some
Backbone leftovers. Messaging is done via vanilla websockets and protobuf.

Every kind of feedback is welcome, however harsh. Thanks!

~~~
etw
I just hunted this on Product Hunt. What's your twitter id?

~~~
Grexception
Thanks :) Atm we're only on FB & G+, but as soon as we figure out how to
create a twitter page for non-people, we will do that. Here are our handles:
[https://www.facebook.com/solon.rocks](https://www.facebook.com/solon.rocks)

[https://plus.google.com/+SolonRocksYourParty](https://plus.google.com/+SolonRocksYourParty)

[https://twitter.com/YSchuchmann](https://twitter.com/YSchuchmann)

[https://twitter.com/grexception](https://twitter.com/grexception)

~~~
etw
I invited Yannick. Couldn't invite the other id because of the "egg" on the id
pic.

~~~
Grexception
I deserved that :D

And now I have one!

~~~
etw
Invite sent

